# 'Bad Key' error



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

Wife went to bring the kids to school this morning and viewed a 'bad key' error message in the instrument cluster. Would not start. Both keys the same. Attempted 5 minutes later, same issue. Door chime going mad with door open, like keys left in ignition, yet key removed. Called garage. Vehicle had to be towed in. Only one key could be re-programmed. A FOB is on order, and vehicle has to go back in for quick programming for it.

Looking at the work order, looks like they went through some recommended solutions, trying a few coded (somthing like B239X) things without success. Report then says disconnected battery, waited five minutes, and reconnected. Still only one FOB key servicible only. Ordered another FOB.

Just FYI. Any one else experience this?

09 16,000 miles 1.5 years old.


----------

